# Freeloader wants help



## Biglol (Jul 16, 2007)

No I'm not scum. It I do like a free night now and again.

Heading for Portugal in Sept and we are driving down to the France / Spain border from Roscoff. We plan on taking a couple of weeks getting down to Portugal (Algarve). We are looking for anything of interest en route and also nice places to stay both free and campsites. LPG outlets in Portugal would be very useful
Many thanks in advance.

Biglol


----------



## TheNomad (Aug 12, 2013)

In Spain you can just pull up and park overnight anywhere (except right on the coast, which has a different national "Ley de Costas" law covering it), where parking of any vehicles is allowed.

Whether or not, having parked, you then decide to stay overnight/sleep in that vehicle is irrelevant under Spanish law.

Thus you can park up and stay overnight at the side of road, in car parks, on roadsides in housing estates, on the edge of villages etc etc: anywhere so long as you don't cause an obstruction, and you are only "parked" and don't "camp" (so no chairs/tables/awning/BBQ etc out side the van.

We very often park up overnight in a quiet side-road in/on the edge of Spanish cities/towns/villages, when travelling through or visiting them.


----------



## christine1310 (Apr 10, 2008)

Hi -

Spanish aire websites.

http://www.lapaca.org/es/areas-de-servicio

http://www.areasac.es/v_portal/apartados/apartado.asp

LPG website.

http://www.aoglp.com/index.php?option=com_wrapper&view=wrapper&Itemid=110

Portugese aires website

http://www.campingcarportugal.com/areasServico?l=english

LPG Portugal

http://www.autogas.pt/mapa/#

You can also find some info on my site below.

Hope this helps.

Christine


----------



## Kev1 (Apr 4, 2011)

That's great info from everyone


----------



## Biglol (Jul 16, 2007)

Many thanks for that Christine. I see no LPG in Portugal , is this correct?


----------



## TheNomad (Aug 12, 2013)

Biglol said:


> Many thanks for that Christine. I see no LPG in Portugal , is this correct?


No. Not correct.

Click on the link she gave. To the left of the map there are two pin-buttons.

Click on the one saying "postos de abestecimento com GPL em Portugal" to see the map populated with all the sites in Portugal.

Click on the other pin to see all the sites in Spain.


----------

